# new ipod nano



## jilliandanica (Sep 10, 2008)

So my ipod is way overdue for an upgrade (still rockin' on the ipod mini) and the new nano's just came out and I'm totally in love! Just need help picking out a color. 

http://images.apple.com/ipodnano/ima...ro20080909.jpg
I'm loving the purple, green, yellow and orange.

What do you gals n guys think?


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 10, 2008)

I WANT THE PURPLE ONE SO BADLY!

But I have the iPod Touch, and the 2nd generation iPod nano, so I don't think that this one is necessary. But oh my...the purple is so pretty!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW, the last time i got a new ipod was in 2004!!! I have the HUGE ass ipod video LOL.  I think its time for a new ipod this christmas.. I'm digging the yellow/orange/red colors


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the original Ipod mini & it still works great. But, once I _need_ to get a new one (hopefully soon) I want that yellow one. omg it is too cute!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 10, 2008)

pink or purple!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn, I just bought a video nano like 7 months ago!!  They replace these so fast.  

Funny thought:  I hear people (in this thread and elsewhere) talking about how their relatively old iPod is so old or big.  You want to talk about big?  I remember rockin' the big ass Walkman and a portable CD player.  Those were the shiz back then.  lol


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Damn, I just bought a video nano like 7 months ago!!  They replace these so fast.  

Funny thought:  I hear people (in this thread and elsewhere) talking about how their relatively old iPod is so old or big.  You want to talk about big?  I remember rockin' the big ass Walkman and a portable CD player.  Those were the shiz back then.  lol_

 
LMAO!!!! Right! Back to the question; I'd get blue, but that's obviously not your favorite color, so I'd go with purple. My daughter had better not fix her mouth to ask for the red... she just got a new nano last year. I won't be getting one either because I love my classic, and I just got a touch.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Damn, I just bought a video nano like 7 months ago!!  They replace these so fast.  

Funny thought:  I hear people (in this thread and elsewhere) talking about how their relatively old iPod is so old or big.  You want to talk about big?  I remember rockin' the big ass Walkman and a portable CD player.  Those were the shiz back then.  lol_

 
LOL...taking it back old school. Those were huge, but awesome nonetheless. I remember when CDs were such a big step up from cassette tapes...now look at us. Crazy how times change!

Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

Vibrant!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I'm a pink lover so of course that would be my first pick BUT it looks like you're not interested in pink. Sooo purple or green!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Damn, I just bought a video nano like 7 months ago!! They replace these so fast. 

Funny thought: I hear people (in this thread and elsewhere) talking about how their relatively old iPod is so old or big. You want to talk about big? I remember rockin' the big ass Walkman and a portable CD player. Those were the shiz back then. lol_

 
no kidding!  i got the video nano at the beginning of the year to replace my other nano that kept freezing up.  my first one was the tall skinny one like this new one, but i'm loving the little size of the one i've got.  its so cute!  but these new colors are pretty hot!!!  if mine breaks again, i've got the replacement policy, but i'd probably stick with the silver again.  i like a color one day and hate it the next.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 10, 2008)

I picked purple for you!  But i woud so get the pink..lol 
I have the silver one....how boring =/


----------



## kokometro (Sep 10, 2008)

Normally I would say PINK!  But I have the pink Nano and the other colors look very hot.  This time, my gut tells me to tell you.. go with Purple.  

I want one of these!!!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the green, but the purple looks fab also


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_pink or purple!!_

 
I agree!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh gosh, those are sweet! I want one, although I have a decent nano (the one that came out before these.) 
All the colors are pretty amazing, but I'd say green, yellow, or orange!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got a pink nano, the wider one..video?

I loveee the yellow


----------



## User93 (Sep 10, 2008)

i have a pink one. But since they released new colors, i'm also liking purple and orange ones! Purple especially, its so soft and pleases eye. Red and yellow disturb my eyes a little (funny coming from a person who loooves her pink one, i know lol). They all are sooo cute!


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2008)

I voted other. I like the blue one


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 10, 2008)

Purple all the way!  I bought the purple shuffle last fall to tide me over when my pink mini crapped out.  I soooo want the purple nano!  Christmas present!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 10, 2008)

Green! Cause it's my favourite colour.


----------



## kobri (Sep 10, 2008)

I want the purple one! So surprised that they went back to this style. I think the square one from last year is so cute! I will probably need a new one soon. I got a 20 gig three years ago and the teeny boppers at work have informed me that it is the biggest ipod they have ever seen.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Sep 11, 2008)

I, too, am having a hard time choosing a color. My ipod video was stolen about 5 months ago and I haven't replaced it yet. Thank goodness I waited because I LOVE these new nano's. I really like the blue one but I'm buying it for my mom for her bday. So now I got to choose a new color. I'm between the purple or pink right now! Good luck!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm LOVING the purple one!! now if only my ipod mini would crap out on me so i'd have an excuse to buy it..


----------



## Jot (Sep 11, 2008)

oh i didn't know there were new ones and mine is dying - i'm still on a mini too


----------



## florabundance (Sep 11, 2008)

i liked the orange, red, pink and yellow ones. but yellow caught my eye first so i voted for that.


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd go for orange or maybe green.

I find it weird that people are saying they have the last ipod model and it seems old to them. If it still works then what's the problem? I still use my old Walkman which I've had for around 8 years and it still works perfectly, or my Philips mp3 player which is around 4 years old and getting a bit wrecked. 
Mp3 players and ipods especially are fairly expensive, so you may as well squeeze as much life out of them as possible before you get a newer one


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_I'd go for orange or maybe green.

I find it weird that people are saying they have the last ipod model and it seems old to them. If it still works then what's the problem? I still use my old Walkman which I've had for around 8 years and it still works perfectly, or my Philips mp3 player which is around 4 years old and getting a bit wrecked. 
Mp3 players and ipods especially are fairly expensive, so you may as well squeeze as much life out of them as possible before you get a newer one_

 
I totally agree! Some of my friends buy a new ipod the second a new model comes out, but I've been holding out because it seems like apple releases a new/better version every year. I've had my ipod mini for 3-4 years now maybe even longer but I've used it so much (working out, snowboarding, studying, etc.) that it's starting to crap out on me. I think it's time for a new one. 

Anywhos, I think I'm in between Purple and Green...maybe I'll get purple with green earbuds yummm


----------



## frocher (Sep 11, 2008)

I like the black, boring I know!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 11, 2008)

Pink!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_.... but i'd probably stick with the silver again.  i like a color one day and hate it the next._

 
I hear you on that.  Mine is black.  I would go with either silver or black.  Basic colours that you never get sick of.  Well, never get sick of it during the six months you own it before they come out with the next iteration, I guess.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 11, 2008)

I like the yellow one.
I still have my mini one too, works as a new one. LOL. If I will decide to change it I would go with the biggy one - 80GB or even more.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 11, 2008)

I like the red & the pink one!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 12, 2008)

those are so cute! I love the purple ! Orange would be my second choice


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 13, 2008)

I love the orange!! Are they supposed to look like the old ones? If so I liked those better than last years! haha! I want an orange one now.. But since i have a 30g and a shuffle I prob wont get one =[


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a pink mini that I am just starting to have issues with, so for Christmas, I am going to ask for the new pink Nano.  But out of the colors you are interested in, I'd choose purple or green!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha, I'm going to pick one up tomorrow.  I was stuck between these colors at first too. I ruled out green because I already have a green phone and laptop. I thought orange would be the winner, but when i saw them in person the orange wasn't doing it for me. It's sorta muted, I would have prefered a brighter or deeper orange.
The yellow and purple I actually liked more in person than online, they're more vibrant. I think i'm leaning toward the purple.

It's about time. I'm still using the first generation mini.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh also -- the new nano isn't black, it's charcoal gray with a black dial.


----------



## cubachinita (Sep 15, 2008)

i really like the blue. omg.


----------



## Fairybelle (Sep 15, 2008)

Orange!!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 15, 2008)

I will have one of each! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But the purple and turquoise one are my absolutely favorites!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

I love the purple one!

I got my pink Nano last year and they're out with even more colours now!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 15, 2008)

I say purple or red.


----------

